# Twisted whiskerz anyone



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Been looking for the 2012 schedule and I noticed the site has been taken down. I know a few guys visit this site. Anyone with info that can shed some light on the upcoming season or not? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

A bunch of us down in SW Ohio were also looking for there schedule for this year?? I hope they are still planning a series this year!

Salmonid


----------



## Katfishkevin1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nate said It is in the works, and he should have a tentative schedule out in a week or so.
Also you can check out Twisted Whiskerz on Facebook for updates as they come in and a working link to there website.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

I know last year it sorta fizzled out and wasn't updated much. Hope they get going and keep it up better this year. I missed out on a few events after it seemingly disappeared.

They had some really good events as far as weighins. Good groud of catters there!


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

seems i cant find their website anywhere for this year.
anyone have any answers?


----------



## hhca (Feb 20, 2012)

haven't heard the schedule but there facebook is :
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Twisted-Whiskerz/280065546036


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok guys I can give a little skinny on this one. There has been people trying to get a hold of Nate to see what is going on and no one has heard a word yet. I fished the TW the last 2 yrs and I just don't think it is going to happen. On the bright side Skip is running his own Tournies this year and I will be fishing them. I bet a lot of people from TW will be fishig them. Skip is a stand up guy and I know he will do it right. Not sure if I can post his site on here or not, if I can someone let me know and i'll try to post his link for you. If I hear anything on TW i'll let ya'll know.


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.ohiocatguideservice.com/ohiocatseries.htm

Check it out. Hope I don'tget kicked for putting this here.


----------

